# Blood Will Fall!: a story of the fall of the dark eldar!



## Spawn Of Slaanesh (Sep 11, 2009)

(this is only my second RPG thread so plz cut me some slac if it sucks ass!)

Darkness had fallen on vogus minor, hit had been this way since the wretches know as the Dark Eldar had taken root on the once beautiful planet.
all vegitation had withered and died and all natural animals had been slaughtered ass food or just for the fun of hearing the animal slowly blood to death.
As soon as the new of the Dark Eldars precense reached the near by Blood angels they knew they must wipe out this new thread before it spread, continuing to defial the imperium of man!


Darklances ripped throught the power armour of spacemairnes, they were being killed like animals by th waves of Dark Eldar. But one squad, lead by commander Gladus Caull, had remained virtually untouched. Gladus leaded hiswarrior brothers with respect and a iron fist, their bolter shells were falling the scum they called a enemy a warrior a minute.

Gladus dived to his right to avoide a darlance blast, but no use, the blast had taken off most of his left shoulder, he fell to the ground and slowly braught himself back to his feet. "men, Fan out and take down all enemys", Gladus barked to his squad over his cox connector, they all followed his orders and began to scatter in afanning motion while still moving forward towards battle.

Gladus had but all his trust into his me, he was almost deffence less, the enemy had taken his arm of which used to cary his power sword, the pwer sword, ceramite shoulder plate and most of the armour from his left arm now lay on the ground next to droplets of blood. but gladus knew his men were all skilled and he trausted them, so he picked up his pace and began to follow his squad into advance!


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

cool who do we play as???


----------



## Spawn Of Slaanesh (Sep 11, 2009)

*chaos*

we is Emperors children Chaos spacemarines.


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

cool i'll join in

name: Delfrind Colmar

Rank: Heavy Gunner

Weapons: Heavy Bolter, Bolt Pistol, Combat blade, 2 Frag grenades

Bio: Delfrind was once a beliver of the false god emporor but that was before he was gifted with the powers of the warp. Delfrind had fought in countless battles and survived, but he had to have his arm replaced and now he has a bionical one. He always istens to orders and almost never talks. In his spare time he cleans his heavy bolter and bolt pistol. Delfrind is agresive but calm in the heat of battle. No one has ever got to know him very well. And only one person has ever landed a shot on him.


----------



## Ork_boss (Sep 30, 2009)

cool i'll join in

name: Xan Blade

Rank: Sorceror

Weapons: Bolt Pistol, Force Weapon, Frag and Krak Grenade

Bio: Xan was once a Librararian Until he realized the emperor was corrupt.
He then joined the Chaos Legions and to this day Only one Thing Orders Him about Khorne!


----------

